# R.I.P. James Crenshaw



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know if any one has posted this yet but I found it on another site. 

JAMES EDWARD
CRENSHAW
1954 - 2010

James Edward Crenshaw, age 55, of Pensacola, FL, passed away Friday, May 14, 2010.
Born July 1, 1955 in Pensacola, Florida, attended Washington Senior High School, enlisted in the United States Army February 26, 1973, and sometime later received an honorable discharge. He had a zeal for life and loved people, most importantly he accepted Jesus as his Lord and Savior.
Survivors include his devoted wife, Tina Paige Crenshaw of Pensacola, FL; parents, James and Willa Crenshaw of Pensacola, FL; daughter, Alan Crenshaw and granddaughter, of North Carolina; five step-children, Nicki, Rufus, Nehru, Chrisopher and LeRoy; two brothers, Steven (Dorothy) Crenshaw, Milton, FL and Gary (Sandra) Crenshaw, Stone Mountain Georgia; two sisters, Gwendolyn Burch, Inglewood, CA, Darlene (Cleophas) Burrell, Atlanta, GA; and a host of unlces, aunts, neices, nephews, whom he loved dearly.
Services will be held Saturday, May 22, 2010 at 1pm at New Life Christian Fellowship with Bishop John Crenshaw officiating. Burial will be in Resthaven Cemetery.
Friends may call at Joe Morris & Son Funeral Home from 7pm to 8pm on Friday, May 21, 2010. 

R.I.P. to a true old dogman.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh wow... RIP James Crenshaw you will live on through your dogs and family


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

RIP James Crenshaw,


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

That is too bad A fair amount of Crenshaw surged thru my dog Jack's blood.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, wow! That's a real shame.  He'll never be forgotten, what he's done will forever be in our hearts and dogs. R.I.P.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

x-Marky-x said:


> Oh, wow! That's a real shame.  He'll never be forgotten, *what he's done will forever be in our hearts and dogs*. R.I.P.


Maybe our hearts but not our dogs, to many people trying to condemn the old dogmen and trying to remove anything that the breed use to be! A shame that these true apbt lovers are leaving us  We sure could use them to slap some of these breeders in the head and ask WTH they are thinking!

RIP


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

RIP James Crenshaw


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow he was still living???.....awww


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

gamer said:


> Maybe our hearts but not our dogs, to many people trying to condemn the old dogmen and trying to remove anything that the breed use to be! A shame that these true apbt lovers are leaving us  We sure could use them to slap some of these breeders in the head and ask WTH they are thinking!
> 
> RIP


*Yes, I am going to agree with you there. 
Too many breed for a look instead of conformation. While I do not support dog fighting, I do educate myself about its history and the men that stood behind it. I also believe that dog fighting in the old days and dog fighting that criminals and miscreants of today partake in are slightly different. Dog fighting is dog fighting but the dog men of yesteryear respected the beauty and gameness of the true APBT from what I have read. *


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thank You James for the blood and dogs we have today, you have played a big part in the Pitbull history!! 
May you Rest in Peace


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *Yes, I am going to agree with you there.
> Too many breed for a look instead of conformation. While I do not support dog fighting, I do educate myself about its history and the men that stood behind it. I also believe that dog fighting in the old days and dog fighting that criminals and miscreants of today partake in are slightly different. Dog fighting is dog fighting but the dog men of yesteryear respected the beauty and gameness of the true APBT from what I have read. *


There are still people with the old outlook on the dogs. This H$U$ propaganda is not how it is all the time. There are people who are keeping the dogs alive but unfortunely the true APBT is becoming extinct.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

o you dear mister Crenshaw without you my Dooney would not be a fourth of the dog he is today(literally) my you rest in peace. And may we hope to keep the legacy of your great Dogs.


----------

